# The Batley Carr tunnel, Dewsbury, W Yorks, May '09



## boxfrenzy (May 2, 2009)

Here's a new one. Not ever seen anything from here before...The Batley Carr tunnel.






At 179 yards, Batley Carr tunnel, Dewsbury is fairly short, and has been closed to all traffic since 1965. It opened in 1880 and was one of three routes the express trains from Kings Cross to Bradford took.





Today, the southern portal is all that is left; the northern one disappeared and the tunnel partly backfilled. 






Access to the tunnel is through a breakers yard.





For half of the tunnel, the floor has been raised by a couple of metres and levelled off. Slightly dodgy pictures as I only had 10 minutes...





The tunnel has been walled up just beyond the open airshaft, although tiny gaps can be seen around the edge. Todays regret was not trying to see beyond the wall.





View of the open air shaft.





The peppermill air shaft, from above.





Leaving, 10 minutes later.


----------



## verdant (May 3, 2009)

Love the trees and sky contrasting with the crap on the ground in the last photo.

I'm Dewsbury born and bred but was glad to get away after 18 years. It was a proud, handsome and prosperous place when it was thrown together, but is a sad, shabby shadow of its former self now.

V


----------



## Foxylady (May 3, 2009)

It's quite bizarre seeing all those car parts inside the tunnel.  
Amazing pics as always, Box.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 3, 2009)

Hi there Box,You shots are great as always mate! You must have had a hell of a job trying to get through all those car parts to get your shots in 10 mins!. But they do you justice once again, I especially like the Peppercorn Airshaft top. Tremendous work, well done you!.


----------



## Labb (May 3, 2009)

These are som great shots. I really like the old cars.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 3, 2009)

An excellent find BF! 

The building to the right of the Portal in the first pic -do you think that used to be a Railway House? Just wondering as it's similar material to the Portal?

Nice clean crisp pics -good work ol' bean.


----------

